# Lump lower neck, near clavicle



## aderjane (Sep 11, 2012)

In addition to all my other symptoms (see previous post) I have a pea sized lump very near my right clavicle. It has been there for months, if not longer. Is there any connection to this part of the neck and thyroid nodules?


----------



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not sure about an answer for you but just wanted to let you know that i as well have a lump just right above my left collar bone and have had it for 7 mo's. It is painful as well at times. Doc originally said it was my muscle but after ultrasounds, ct scans, it was determined it was my lymph node. Doctors think it's related to my thyroid disease.


----------



## aderjane (Sep 11, 2012)

I will make sure I show it to my ENT this week... I will let you know what he says... thanks


----------



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

aderjane said:


> I will make sure I show it to my ENT this week... I will let you know what he says... thanks


Sounds good! I'll await your next post : ) I'm curious to know. Also ask him if a swollen sub clavicle gland is symptom of thyroid disease.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds similar to me except mine is on the left side. I forgot to have my Dr. look at it my last appointment, but I'll remember to mention it to the ENT next monday.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aderjane said:


> I will make sure I show it to my ENT this week... I will let you know what he says... thanks


That could be a lymph node and definitely show it to your ENT. It can be associated w/thyroid, Sjogren's, infection (teeth and gums?) and a bunch of other things.


----------



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

Andros said:


> That could be a lymph node and definitely show it to your ENT. It can be associated w/thyroid, Sjogren's, infection (teeth and gums?) and a bunch of other things.


Exactly. My dr originally tried to tell me that my lump was my muscle. I went to have an US for my abdomen and the tech went ahead and checked out and told me that it is indeed a lymph node. I was not happy at my dr. lol 
An MRI and US of my neck later confirmed several lymphnodes including the one just a quarter inch above my clavicle. Now I'm being diagnosed as Hypo.


----------



## aderjane (Sep 11, 2012)

ENT finally was able to feel the lump but did not see anything in a sono and decided he is not concerned about it. Says it is probably scarring within the muscle which is very common. He did the FNA on 2 thyroid nodules and says he'd bet a lot of money that they are benign...... However I will breath when results come in next week!


----------



## bishrl (Sep 15, 2012)

Good luck aderjane.. hoping for great results for you : )


----------

